# STR-D515 - how bad is it?



## MikoLayer

My tiny midiland s2 4100s are showing the signs of aging with the volume randomly jumping from high to low.
 Besides, I have been thinkin of upgrading speaker setup, seeing how I tend to spend more time on them compared to my cherished headphone rig.

 I found a potential deal at the local newsgroup : a used Sony STR-D515 for $30. Unfortunately, google didnt seem to show anything favorable about the unit; the only worthy read I found sees it sound quite awful http://audiokarma.org/forums/archive...p/t-59343.html

 Granted, the receiver comes with a pair of sony and another pair of sharp speakers of unkown model number. In the even I decide to get this one, I will try to make myself like them or otherwise get me one of those $23 units at BB. Eventually, I might upgrade to something quite nice like x-ls.

 So I get the idea, this receiver is barely ok at best. The question is, would it be so disserving, even to low-fi 2-channel bookshelfs for casual listening? Speculations are welcome, but I would like to hear from those who have hands-on experience with these things. TIA


----------



## MikoLayer

well, i just wish i knew if this would be comparable to the much hailed t-amp. Not only I would have to look for a seperate power block for the t-amp, free speakers wont hurt either no matter how much they may suck


----------



## jbonavia

I own a D515 and am about to replace it with (gasp!) a vintage Pioneer SX-3600. I never really liked the D515. Got it after winning a certificate to a video store and this was the best of the bunch. 

 The sound is quite good through two just-a-bit-larger-than-bookshelf B & W speakers, or in my Sennheiser HD 595s. BUT - this thing is a pain to work with! Tuning and setting favorite stations - ouch - And all the "surround" options that I don't use (just "surround off" to get decent sound on my mostly classical listening) must represent circuitry and cost that could have gone into sound quality. 

 If you get it, put where there's a strong light to read the 2,437 button labels that were created by myopic dwarfs. DON'T lose the user manual as I did....

 From the sound of your equipment list, I think you need something much better as the centerpiece.


----------

